# Kona 2013 Sneak peaks



## KonaEurope (7. Juni 2012)

Sommer 2012 muss noch beginnen, aber es gibt schon was neues uber die 2013 modellen.

Zuerst, der Kona Rove. Ein 'commuter-do-it-all-CX-racer'


----------



## ketis (7. Juni 2012)

Sehr feines Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (8. Juni 2012)

das bild ist weg und der zweite link in der signatur ist tot. schade.


----------



## ketis (8. Juni 2012)

Also ich sehe es noch


----------



## KonaEurope (8. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir ist das bild noch da, und die links sind repariert!


----------



## Fl!p (8. Juni 2012)

Wird es das Satori auch in 26" geben?


----------



## KonaEurope (11. Juni 2012)

Hi Flip!

Also, wann du ein 130mm AM/Trail bike sucht, dann meinst du unsere Tanuki / Tanuki Deluxe oder Tanuki Supreme !


----------



## Fl!p (11. Juni 2012)

Nein, ich suche eine Alternative zu meinem Dawg. Das Dawg ist einfach klasse nur zB ist der Sattelrohrdurchmesser mit 30.0 äußerst ungünstig gewählt. Es gibt keine Variostütze mit 30.0. Direct Mount Umwerfer wäre auch toll. Wenn man auf die 29" verzichtet wären doch auch wieder 150mm Federweg drin. Eine Zughalterung für die Variostütze hätte das Satori auch noch...


----------



## KonaEurope (11. Juni 2012)

Wir haben die Cadabra und Abra Cadabra mit 150 - 160mm und Magic Link.

Fur ein model ohne Magic Link...klein bisschen warten noch


----------



## Fl!p (11. Juni 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Fur ein model ohne Magic Link...klein bisschen warten noch



Genau das wollte ich hören!


----------



## Dr. Faust (11. Juni 2012)

@Fl!p: Die Gravity Dropper gibt´s in 27,2. Dazu Shims und es passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (12. Juni 2012)

Danke, ich weiß. Es gibt auch die Kindshock Lev in 27,2. Aber die muß sich erstmal beweisen. Ich mag RockShox zwar nicht besonders, aber die Reverb scheint das Maß aller dinge bei den Variostützen zu sein. Diese gibt es nur in 30.9 und 31.6. Genauso wie die Pendants von Fox, CrankBrothers und Co.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juni 2012)

das rove sieht schon mal gut aus.
demnach wird es kein jake disc geben, oder?


----------



## KonaEurope (12. Juni 2012)

Seit 2011 verwenden wir hauptsachlich 31.6 auf unsere bikes, und die meisten haben Cable guides für die dropper posts!


----------



## Boink (17. Juni 2012)

30.9 passt schon rein, musst halt n bisschen feilen ;-) Mein "Beifahrer" hat ins stinky deluxe auch die reverb reingeprügelt, ich befürcht zwar die garantie is dann futsch, aber ich hab im Real-Life schon mehrere so rumfahren sehn und in ältren threads liest man auch öfters dass des ohne Probleme klappt.. 

Grad bei Kona wird ja nicht am Material gespart, sind echt die stabilsten Bikes überhaupt.. Auch wenn Evil-Rid** ähm Andere ^^ damit net klarkommen

Love your Konas


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2012)

das zauberwort heisst "asureiben".
gibt es extra werkzeug dafür. ein guter radladen hat sowas.


----------



## rocktherock (18. Juni 2012)

@Konaeurope: werden die Operators für 2013 in neuen Farben glänzen? 

Ich hoffe, dass es einen schwarzen Rahmen mit grünen Decals geben wird....

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (18. Juni 2012)

rocktherock schrieb:


> @Konaeurope: werden die Operators für 2013 in neuen Farben glänzen?
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es einen schwarzen Rahmen mit grünen Decals geben wird....
> 
> Ride on!



Neue Farben wird es auf jeden Fall geben. Nur welche ist die Frage. Ich hätte gerne andonisiertes Schwarz mit roten Decals.  Da würde ich mir dann nochmal einen Operator Rahmen zulegen.

@a.nienie: Hab ich auch schon in betracht gezogen, ich weiß aber nicht in wie weit das die Garantie beeinflusst.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2012)

garantier kannst Du im fall knicken. leider.
ich habe es bei meinem hoss auch nicht gemacht, obwohl da vermutlich ausreichend wandstärke vorhanden wäre.


----------



## KonaEurope (18. Juni 2012)

Wegen die Garantie, bei ein problem an der stelle wo du die änderung gemacht hat, hast du kein garantie mehr. 
Aber bei zb. ein riss an der kettenstrebe oder headtube / downtube, hat es kein einfluss auf die garantie. 

Betreff die farben, sicher haben wir in 2013 neue farben und soweit ich was gesehen hab wird es farbig!

Du kannst immer auch dein rahmen lakieren lassen bei ein von unseren Kona zertifizierten lackierer; 

Argos in Bristol UK

oder

Unlimited Colors, Niederlande. 

Die machen alle custom RAL farben und designs nach mass, ohne garantie verlust.


----------



## Fl!p (18. Juni 2012)

Nice, machen die auch die Originalen Decals auf die Rahmen? Kann man einen Rahmen auch anders lackiert bestellen?


----------



## KonaEurope (19. Juni 2012)

Die leute sind kunstler, und machen fast alles wie du es willst.


----------



## Fl!p (17. Juli 2012)

Matthew Slaven's Prototyp. Sieht sehr interessant aus!


----------



## MTB-1988 (17. Juli 2012)

Geiles Trikot.

Wird's auch mal wieder neue Kona Jersey's geben...?


----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2012)

Und viel wichtiger ... welche Farbe bekommt denn das Unit
für nächstes Jahr ?


Ich bin ja für Lichtblau.


----------



## KonaEurope (18. Juli 2012)

@ MTB 1988  Jerseys sind in der plannung aber noch nicht mit top priorität   

@ zoomer, kann dir leider nichts sagen uber die 2013 farben, aber kann schon sagen das es nicht Lichtblau wird


----------



## zoomer (18. Juli 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> @ zoomer, kann dir leider nichts sagen uber die 2013 farben, aber kann schon sagen das es nicht Lichtblau wird



OK, Himmelblau ist auch recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (18. Juli 2012)

Gibt es denn Veränderungen zum Unit und Honzo - oder kann man getrost beim 2012er Rad/Rahmen zugreifen?


----------



## zoomer (18. Juli 2012)

Bis auf die Laufräder ist das Unit schon auf der Höhe der Zeit und
ganz ok wie es ist. Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze finde ich prima.
(bis auf die gelaserten Labels)

Gut bessere Bremszüge und einen komfortableren Hinterbau
wären ganz schön. Pedale auch.



Bei den Laufrädern wären breitere Tubeless Ready Felgen schön,
und konifizierte Speichen sollten bei dem Preis eigentlich noch
drin sein.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2012)

beim unit würde es mich wundern, wenn sie am rahmen irgendwas für 2013 ändern würden. bis auf die ausfaller gab es in den letzten jahren, soweit ich weiss, keine nennenswerten änderungen.

beim honzo würde ich ein paar gramm weniger am rahmen begüßen.

hat eigentlich keiner den titan 29er gekauft?


----------



## KonaEurope (19. Juli 2012)

Die erste studio bilder der 2013-er sieht man auf der Kona facebook page. 

Leider noch kein Unit bilder....

Rahmen technisch ist diese schon optimal, dort soll sich in 2013 wenig ändern. 
'Farbe' für 2013 is über geil. also das ist mein meinung!


----------



## Ketchyp (19. Juli 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> beim honzo würde ich ein paar gramm weniger am rahmen begüßen.



Ein bisschen mehr Reifenfreiheit hinten wäre wohl auch nicht schlecht. 

Mal schaun


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Juli 2012)

naja, mir sind 300gr. höheres rahmengewicht lieber als ein rahmen der beim ersten einschlag indn felsen oder baumstamm schrott ist. 


mitm stinky hat es mich schon oft hingepackt (bleibt ja nicht aus) und bis auf eine ganz winzige delle am unterrohr ist nix übriggeblieben, da war nichmal en kratzer im lack. 


aber die reifenfreiheit an der sitzstrebe ist nicht wirklich optimal, das stimmt. 


1. frage hätte ich aber, warum werden fast nur noch konische steuerrohre verbaut also 1.5" > 1/1.8"?? meins hat noch 1.5" komplett, finde ich bei der gabelwahl dann wesentlich besser, so hat man alle gängigen möglichkeiten. am gewicht kanns ja wohl nicht liegen... 




gruss, patrick.


----------



## flowcountry (21. Juli 2012)

wird 2013 auch endlich wieder ein neues bass oder slopestyle bike geben?


----------



## lattu82 (25. Juli 2012)

http://cog.konaworld.com/archives/13257

geil die 13er modelle. schöne farben beim operator, geiles grün. und beim supreme soll das matt schwarz sein? das wäre ja oberfett. gibt es dazu auch schon preise für rahmen und komplettpreis?


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Juli 2012)

verdammt, ich hab mich grade in das grüne operator verliebt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (25. Juli 2012)

Was man beim Operator nicht sieht, ist das der rahmen ein bisschen Fetter gewurden ist, mit ein bisschen eckigere ober rohr beim headtube. 

Bringt viel mehr steifigkeit, und gewicht von Operator Sup liegt bei 17.2kg! (mit Wahwah's).

Der Process ist der agressive bruder vom Cadabra. Ohne Magic Link, und mit mehr 'heavy duty' components mehr auf bergab spezialisiert. Die kettenstreben sind auch ein gute centimeter kurzer wie beim Cadabra. 

Ab 6 august ist die komplette website online, und post ich auch die preisen.


----------



## ketis (25. Juli 2012)

bekommt das process bikepark freigabe?!


----------



## lattu82 (25. Juli 2012)

ich finde den supreme rahmen echt geil wobei der grüne auch extrem was an sich an. kann man dann auch ab den 6 august auch schon die rahmen kaufen??? die rahmen einzeln werden bestimmt nur in der schwarzen supreme ausführung verkauft wie 2012. ändert sich auch von der geo her was, radstand, oberrohrlänge usw?


----------



## Fl!p (25. Juli 2012)

Das Process sieht seehr interessant aus! Das könnte mein Dawg ablösen. Dann kann ich endlich ne Varistütze fahren. Sehe ich das richtig, dass im Process Deluxe die Reverb Stealth verbaut ist? Wieviel mm Federweg wird das Process haben? X12 hat es anscheinend auch.


----------



## flowcountry (25. Juli 2012)

wie ich sehe ist an den neuen bikes auch ein nener kettenstreben schutz verbaut - passt der auch auf die 2012er modelle vom operator und ab wann wird dieser erhältlich sein?

schade nur, dass die kette ab werk anschlägt, nämlich beim übergang von hinterbau zum hauptrahmen


----------



## KonaEurope (25. Juli 2012)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Das Process sieht seehr interessant aus! Das könnte mein Dawg ablösen. Dann kann ich endlich ne Varistütze fahren. Sehe ich das richtig, dass im Process Deluxe die Reverb Stealth verbaut ist? Wieviel mm Federweg wird das Process haben? X12 hat es anscheinend auch.




Jep der ist mit Reverb Stealth. 

Cadabra hat auch ISCG dieses jahr. die Tanuki, Cadabra und Process sind Stealth ready rahmen. 

Achse ist 142*12mm aber kein X 12 standard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (25. Juli 2012)

flowcountry schrieb:


> wie ich sehe ist an den neuen bikes auch ein nener kettenstreben schutz verbaut - passt der auch auf die 2012er modelle vom operator und ab wann wird dieser erhältlich sein?
> 
> schade nur, dass die kette ab werk anschlägt, nämlich beim übergang von hinterbau zum hauptrahmen




Streben schutz kommt auch in sommer 2013 verfugbar. 

Mitch Delfs tipp:  3M mastic tape verwenden. Ist nicht billig, aber funktioniert super. 

http://www.shop3m.com/80610322945.h...T.mc_id=shop3m-AtoZ-Scotch-Rubber-Mastic-Tape


----------



## flowcountry (25. Juli 2012)

erst 2013? Äh gleichzeitig wie die neuen Modelle nimm ich mal an 

Super, Danke für den Tipp! Dann muss das Zeugs mal her!


----------



## lattu82 (25. Juli 2012)

ich denk er meint sommer 2012, also mit den neuen modellen. aber is nur ne vermutung ;-) wegen den kettenstrebenschutz!


----------



## Fl!p (25. Juli 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Jep der ist mit Reverb Stealth.
> 
> Cadabra hat auch ISCG dieses jahr. die Tanuki, Cadabra und Process sind Stealth ready rahmen.
> 
> Achse ist 142*12mm aber kein X 12 standard



 Wird ja immer besser. Wenn das Teil jetzt noch 150mm Federweg hat, dann muss ich wohl den Rahmen kaufen... 

Als Kettenstrebenschutz empfehle ich Framewrap. Das dürfte fast das gleiche sein, auch "Selbstsichernd", kostet weniger und es gibt einen Shop in Deutschland der es hat.


----------



## KonaEurope (25. Juli 2012)

Cadabra und Process 160mm federweg V+H


----------



## Fl!p (25. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, ich will aber meine 150mm Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti behalten... da könnte es Probleme mit der Geometrie geben. Eine 55 wiegt gleich 400-500g mehr.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2012)

kann man die 44 nicht auf 160mm (hoch?)traveln


----------



## felixh. (25. Juli 2012)

kommen (Abra) Cadabra nun mit Luftdämpfer im Magic Link?

44 kann man nicht auf 160mm traveln. Die 55 gibt es ja auch nur mit 160 und 170mm (und 170 erst seit diesem Jahr).


----------



## camembert (25. Juli 2012)

Ich empfehle für den Kettenstrebenschutz das hier;-)

http://www.zwosix.de/produkte/produ...n/individueller-kettenstrebenschutz-ikss.html


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Juli 2012)

ich hab den orginalen schutz dran, funzt bestens. aller 2 wochen mit ATA einweichen un mal inne waschmachine un gut ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (2. August 2012)

Hier sind Pics vom Cadabra: http://2013.konaworld.com/images/bikes/lrg/cadabra.jpg

und Abra Cadabra: http://2013.konaworld.com/images/bikes/lrg/abra_cadabra.jpg


----------



## zoomer (2. August 2012)

felixh. schrieb:


> Hier sind Pics vom Cadabra: http://2013.konaworld.com/images/bikes/lrg/cadabra.jpg
> 
> und Abra Cadabra: http://2013.konaworld.com/images/bikes/lrg/abra_cadabra.jpg



So, dann habe ich nun also auch die mysteriöse Farbe des Units 2013
gesehen.

Man bin ich froh noch das letzte Unit mit geradem Unterrohr erwischt
zu haben


----------



## bobtailoner (2. August 2012)

Wo hast du das UNIT gesehen???


----------



## zoomer (2. August 2012)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wo hast du das UNIT gesehen???



http://2013.konaworld.com/images/bikes/lrg/*cadabra*.jpg

Na, dämmert's ?
Mehr spoilern kann ich jetzt nicht


----------



## bobtailoner (2. August 2012)

ah,ok...Ich steh wohl auf dem Schlauch


----------



## a.nienie (3. August 2012)

aber der raw look ist nicht schlecht. ob ich mir noch einen 2012er unit rahmen auf halde lege?


----------



## Ketchyp (3. August 2012)

Argh - ich brauch wohl noch den '12er Honzo. Schade nur, dass man nicht erkennt ob die Reifenfreiheit hinten größer ist.


----------



## a.nienie (3. August 2012)

immerhin mit einer 23er felge.
und endlich wieder schöne logos.


----------



## zoomer (3. August 2012)

Ich kanns nicht erkennen - hat das Unit nun auch breitere Felgen ?

Immer noch die sich zerlegende FSA Comet, weniger toll, Naben und Speichen
wohl beibehalten, weniger toll, Sattel auch nicht mehr so schön, Knick im Unterrohr
nicht toll.
Möglicherweise sind die Flaschenhalterschrauben am Sitzrohr nun etwas tiefer,
dass man sie auch benutzen könnte.


Ansonsten, dickes Steuerrohr toll, Reifen toll, andere Pedale können
nicht schlechter sein, raw look ok.
Orange Akzente recht schön, die 2011er Schriftart/Font gefällt mir
aber besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lattu82 (6. August 2012)

guten morgen! ab heute stehen die neuen modelle auf der konaseite mit preise. 

@ konaeurope : ab wann und wo bekomme ich das frameset ( rahmen mit rc4, supreme ) und wieviel kostet das frameset?
stimmt das, das man die erst im frühling 2013 kaufen kann. ich hätte den rahmen halt gerne so früh wie möglich.


----------



## zoomer (6. August 2012)

lattu82 schrieb:


> guten morgen! ab heute stehen die neuen modelle auf der konaseite mit preise.



Ja das ist schön.

Nur was mich mal wieder total nervt sind die imperial units bei
den Geometrieangaben (Ist das nicht verboten in der EU ?).


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2012)

umrechnen kriegst Du gerade noch hin, oder?
http://jumk.de/calc/


----------



## zoomer (6. August 2012)

Nein !

Ich weigere mich schon es anzusehen ...


----------



## felixh. (7. August 2012)

Also ich finde vor allem das Cadabra 2013 doch extrem verbessert von der Geometrie - und eine 160mm Gabel ist einfach stimmiger. Noch dazu sollen hinten jetzt ja auch dicke bzw höher bauende Reifen reinpassen. (derzeit ist es mit Minion 2.5 saueng, ein Ardent 2.4 dürfte nicht reinpassen. Rubber Queen 2.4, Michelin Wild Rock'r 2.4 oder Muddy Marry 2.35 sind ebenso nicht möglich derzeit).

Beim 2011/12er führt ja kaum ein Weg an einem Angleset vorbei um von 68° auf 66.5° runterzukommen, dazu kommt beim 2011/12er Rahmen halt das Tretlager schon recht hoch - wenn man dann noch eine 160er Gabel einbaut.

1cm tiefer trotz 160mm Gabel beim Tretlager, wird aus dem Cadabra schon ein für Endurorennen perfektes Bike machen. Wobei für Touren das Tretlager dann sogar ein bisserl tief ist - wobei dank Magic Link das Tretlager beim treten ja etwas höher bleibt, sprich einer der Hauptvorteile beim Magic Link ist ja einfach auch, dass man beim treten ein im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes gut 1 bis 1.5cm tieferes Tretlager bauen kann, bei gleicher effektiver Höhe.


Wenn ich beim 2011/12er Rahmen jetzt eine klassische 160er Gabel einbaue inkl. -1.5" Angleset - dann bekomme ich zwar mit gut 65.8° einen super Lenkwinkel, aber das Tretlager ist dann schon etwas stelzern (im Sag gut 5mm höher wie Standard, oder 1.5cm höher wie beim 2013er Rahmen).

BTW: Weiß jemand wie groß die Einbaulänge der 160mm Fox 34 im Cadabra wirklich ist? Die Angegebenen 20.5" == 527mm können ja schwerlich stimmen, die sind ja ident zur 150mm Fox 32...

SO kann beim 14.4" Rahmen auch nicht stimmen, hier muss Kona nochmal die Zahlen überprüfen.


----------



## KonaEurope (7. August 2012)

lattu82 schrieb:


> guten morgen! ab heute stehen die neuen modelle auf der konaseite mit preise.
> 
> @ konaeurope : ab wann und wo bekomme ich das frameset ( rahmen mit rc4, supreme ) und wieviel kostet das frameset?
> stimmt das, das man die erst im frühling 2013 kaufen kann. ich hätte den rahmen halt gerne so früh wie möglich.



Hi

Du meinst der Supreme Operator 2013? 

Der ist am ende dieses jahr verfugbar, und kostet  1999 wie letztes jahr. (mit dampfer naturlich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (7. August 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja das ist schön.
> 
> Nur was mich mal wieder total nervt sind die imperial units bei
> den Geometrieangaben (Ist das nicht verboten in der EU ?).




Spater diese woche sollen fur die Euro's auch der geo data in CM und MM zu sehen sein!


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2012)

Bei den Rahmenkits stehen soweit ich gesehen habe noch keine Preise.
Stehen die schon vielleicht fest ?

Z.B. Big Unit Alu oder Raijin ?


Gibt es auch irgendwo die Gewichte ?


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Spater diese woche sollen fur die Euro's auch der geo data in CM und MM zu sehen sein!


----------



## KonaEurope (7. August 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bei den Rahmenkits stehen soweit ich gesehen habe noch keine Preise.
> Stehen die schon vielleicht fest ?
> 
> Z.B. Big Unit Alu oder Raijin ?
> ...




Fur der die interessiert sind in rahmen preisen, kannst du naturlich dein Kona handler kontaktieren. 
Kannst du sofort dein rahmen schon bestellen! 

Bike weights erhaltlich auf Eurobike / auf anfrage. 
Gewicht ist aber nur 20% von was ein bike gut macht. 

800 gram leichter aber jeder abfahrt ein platte bringt auch nichts! 

(Abra Cadabra 14kg incl pedalen, Process DL 14.5kg incl pedalen. Mit schlauchen, aber die laufrader sind Tubeless ready, so wann du milch und ein ventil kauft gewinnst du schon ein paar gramm!)


----------



## paulimausi (8. August 2012)

Haben die Cadabra/Abra Cadabra keine Talas-Gabel mehr?


----------



## KonaEurope (8. August 2012)

paulimausi schrieb:


> Haben die Cadabra/Abra Cadabra keine Talas-Gabel mehr?



Kein Talas, aber mit der neue CTD setup von Fox. 

Ganz erlich, mit der Magic Link hast du schon ein super geo fur bergauf. Der Talas hab ich auf mein bike fast nie verwendet...


----------



## paulimausi (8. August 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Kein Talas, aber mit der neue CTD setup von Fox.
> 
> Ganz erlich, mit der Magic Link hast du schon ein super geo fur bergauf. Der Talas hab ich auf mein bike fast nie verwendet...



So oft verwende ich das auch nicht. Aber auf langen Anstiegen ist es schon sehr praktisch. Naja, im Moment bin ich ja versorgt. Und vielleicht gibts 2014 ja wieder eine Talas.


----------



## Enginejunk (9. August 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Gewicht ist aber nur 20% von was ein bike gut macht.
> 
> 800 gram leichter aber jeder abfahrt ein platte bringt auch nichts!




endlich mal aufn punkt gebracht!! mir isn rahmen der wie en panzer ist und auch heftige einschläge wegsteckt lieber als einer der auf leichtbau getrimmt wurde. ok, wer leichtbau will fährt eh kein kona.  dafür sind die rahmen (bis auf manche operator) fast unkaputtbar...


----------



## Timmeh (9. August 2012)

Hey wollte mir ein Kona Entourage kaufen und wollte mal fragen ab wann das 2013 Modell erhältlich sein wird ? Hat sich von 2012 zu 2013 was geändert oder ist alles gleich geblieben außer die Farbe ?


----------



## KonaEurope (9. August 2012)

Timmeh schrieb:


> Hey wollte mir ein Kona Entourage kaufen und wollte mal fragen ab wann das 2013 Modell erhältlich sein wird ? Hat sich von 2012 zu 2013 was geändert oder ist alles gleich geblieben außer die Farbe ?



Geometrie ist gleich, der 2013 hat ein andere ober rohr und unter rohr. Die sind ein bisschen steifer. 

Liefertermin ist laut mein spreadsheet anfang 2013.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackspechtchen (11. August 2012)

Das Unit scheint das optimale Winter-Fahrrad: Große Räder, keine Schaltung, mechanische Scheibenbremsen, Hardtail + Starrgabel.

Der raw-steel-look des 2013er Unit ist geil, der Knick im Unterrohr nicht so sehr. Sollte ich lieber zusehen, noch ein 2012er Modell zu ergattern? Orange ist ja auch fein, ich persönlich mag die Farbe.
Geändert scheinen die Länge + der Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs (was wohl auch den Knick im Unterrohr bedingt), der Steuersatz und die Felgen-Reifen-Kombi. Was meinen die Unit-Spezialisten unter euch? Ob man den vermutlich steiferen Vorbau im täglichen Betrieb merkt?

@Kona: Ab wann soll denn das 2013er Unit lieferbar sein? Hälst du das 2013er für besser oder nur für anders als das 2012er?


----------



## zoomer (11. August 2012)

Ich nehm das Unit auch als Winterrad,
und als Einkaufsrad, und Stadtrad, und Trailrad, und und und ...

Das Steuerrohr wird man nicht merken, ich finde es aber einen Schritt in die
richtige Richtung und schÃ¶ner.

Die i23 Felgen finde ich viel besser, auch die Reifen sind moderner.


Von da her wÃ¼rde ich eher auf das 2013er warten, aber wenn ich Kona
richtig verstanden habe sind sie ja schon lieferbar.

Ich bin froh noch ein weisses 2011er erwischt zu haben, wÃ¼rde heute aber auch
gerne das Neue nehmen, wenn der Preis nicht fÃ¼r dieses Jahr nicht wieder um
100 â¬ steigt.


----------



## hackspechtchen (11. August 2012)

Nee, die Fahrräder sind noch nicht lieferbar ... man könne die *Rahmen* bestellen schreibt Kona. Aber nicht, wann man sie bekommt 

Ich hatte heute früh bei HIBIKE angefragt und auch schon eine Antwort (echt schnell!) bekommen: Meist kämen die neuen Modelle Ende September, ist aber von Modell zu Modell verschieden und konkret weiß man eben auch noch nix.

Ausgepreist ist das 2013er Unit genauso wie das 2012er mit 899 Euro. Was ich ein bisschen viel für das Gebotene finde, andererseits ist so ein Fahrrad auch irgendwo ein Nischenprodukt, nur wenige suchen sowas und da kann man keine Preise wie bei einem 0815-Alu-MTB mit Fox und Shimano machen.


----------



## KonaEurope (13. August 2012)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> @Kona: Ab wann soll denn das 2013er Unit lieferbar sein? Hälst du das 2013er für besser oder nur für anders als das 2012er?



Die 2013 Units sind ab anfang September lieferbar, andere modellen haben andere lieferterminen. Dein Kona handler kann es fur dich heraus finden. 

Ich find der 2K13 schoner, optisch und auch der rahmen ist mit der neue steuerrohr wieder bei die moderne Technik.


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2012)

würde gucken, ob ich ein 2012 zu einem guten kurs bekomme.
der gerade rahmen und das 1 1/8 steuerrohr sind schön schlicht.


----------



## KonaDawg2006 (25. August 2012)

Hi,

sehe ich das richtig, dass es 2013 kein CoilAir mehr geben wird? Also quasi den grossen Bruder des (Abra) Cadabra mit 180mm Federweg an der Front bzw. 200mm am Heck. Das wäre ja ziemlich schade. Dann bliebe ja nur noch der Griff zum Entourage für mehr als 160mm Federweg.

Greetz, Dawg!


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2012)

dafür ist doch jetzt das
http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=abra_cadabra
dabei, oder?

bin DI das process gefahren. nicht übel. kona typisch aber ein dickes kind.


----------



## KonaEurope (4. September 2012)

Der Cadabra hat ein Fettere gabel bekommen, um der lucke mit der fehlende Coilair zu dichten. Vorne und hinten jetzt 160mm und der Process ist wie gesagt mit 160mm und ein mehr 'Hardcore' bestuckung mit Race Face Atlas FR teilen und ein Bashring.


----------



## Enginejunk (4. September 2012)

das neue operator in grün is ja der hammer!!!! kann man optional weisse felgen kaufen?? also von werk aus?? 

dann wäre es perfekt...  
da würde ich wohl echt nochmal schwach werden und en bündel scheine inne hand nehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (5. September 2012)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> das neue operator in grün is ja der hammer!!!! kann man optional weisse felgen kaufen?? also von werk aus??
> 
> dann wäre es perfekt...
> da würde ich wohl echt nochmal schwach werden und en bündel scheine inne hand nehmen....




Hi


Nein weisse felgen sind von werk aus nicht moglich. Aber dein Kona dealer hilft dir gerne weiter mit so was!


----------



## Goldsprint (1. November 2012)

Wann wird das Kona Rove in Deutschland verfügbar sein?


----------



## KonaEurope (2. November 2012)

Hi!

Die erste bikes kommen anfang 2013 in Europa an. 

Dann hangt es ab ob und wann dein handler bestellt hast.


----------



## julius09 (4. November 2012)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen was sich am Operator Rahmen von 2011 zu 2012 zu 2013 verändert hat? Evtl auch eine Erfahrungsbericht da ich mich im Moment sehr für ein Operator interessiere. Erst war ein Demo mein Traumbike doch dann hab per Zufall herrausgefunden dass die Geo vom Operator fast gleich ist, das find ich top. Warum sieht man Operatoren so selten??

Gruß Julius


----------



## KonaEurope (5. November 2012)

Hi Julius, 

Der Operator ist schon sehr viel verkauft, vielleicht sind bei dir in der nahe nicht so viel Kona handler...

In Geo ist 2013 und 2013 gleich. Die 2011 modellen hatten ein langere hinterbau. 

In 2013 hat der Operator ein andere rohrsatz und ein optisch andere hinterbau (bisschen schlanker).


----------



## Trail-Fail (5. November 2012)

Ist Rahmengewicht des Process bekannt? Und das Gewicht des Process Komplettrads (nicht dl)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2012)

an der eurobike sagten sie irgendwas von 16kg (aus der erinnerung)


----------



## KonaEurope (5. November 2012)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Ist Rahmengewicht des Process bekannt? Und das Gewicht des Process Komplettrads (nicht dl)




Rahmen gewicht hab ich noch nicht (mein rahmen kann ich in der nachste paar wochen aufbauen und wiegen). 

Komplettrad gewicht in grosse M:

Process :  16kg inkl pedalen
Process DL: 14.5kg inkl pedalen


----------



## Trail-Fail (5. November 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Eines muss man euch lassen, der Support hier im Forum ist super
16kg ist allerdings schon happig, trotz Stahlfedergabel. Da wird der Rahmen wohl schon Richtung 4kg gehen..


----------



## KonaEurope (5. November 2012)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Eines muss man euch lassen, der Support hier im Forum ist super
> 16kg ist allerdings schon happig, trotz Stahlfedergabel. Da wird der Rahmen wohl schon Richtung 4kg gehen..



Gib mir ein paar tagen, wann mein rahmen kommt, schau ich mal genau was der wiegt. 

16kg ist nicht superleicht, ist aber mit 2*10, originale Kona lenker+vorbau, mit dropperpost und tubeless ready wheelset. Und das ehrliche gemessene gewicht. 
Wir kunnen auch naturlich quatsch schreiben wie andere marken ab und zu machen! 
Coole an der normale Process ist, das du die gabel auch leicht umbauen kann nach ein Lyrik Air!


----------



## Trail-Fail (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

Habt ihr den Rahmen mittlerweile mal gewogen?
Habe heute ein Process kurz probegefahren. Es stand 19" darauf. War das ein M oder ein L oder welche Größe? Auf der Website ist die Sitzrohrlänge leider nicht angegeben?!
Ansonsten sieht es echt gut aus, in echt viel besser als auf den Bildern. Nur die Lackqualität scheint nicht so besonders zu sein. Das Vorführrad hatte schon einige Abplatzer an den Kanten.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Dezember 2012)

ein Kona MUSS schwer sein... hab noch nie so einen stabilen rahmen gesehen der auch mal heftige einschläge klaglos wegsteckt...

bin selber grad am überlegen, entourage oder operator. 
beim entourage stört mich das "nur" 170mm Federweg... 
beim Operator habsch angst es könnte sich zu träge anfühlen..... 

P.S.: ich bin 187cm gross, reicht da noch M als rahmengrösse oder doch lieber eine L?


----------



## KonaEurope (3. Dezember 2012)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habt ihr den Rahmen mittlerweile mal gewogen?
> Habe heute ein Process kurz probegefahren. Es stand 19" darauf. War das ein M oder ein L oder welche Größe? Auf der Website ist die Sitzrohrlänge leider nicht angegeben?!
> Ansonsten sieht es echt gut aus, in echt viel besser als auf den Bildern. Nur die Lackqualität scheint nicht so besonders zu sein. Das Vorführrad hatte schon einige Abplatzer an den Kanten.




Hi

Leider noch kein zeit gehabt um mein neues bike auf zu bauen, also noch kein Rahmen gewicht da. 
19'' ist ein L, es gibt noch eins grosser. Der Orange ist super cool!
Die silberne ist anodisiert, und deswegen ein kratzfester.


----------



## KonaEurope (3. Dezember 2012)

Wir reden nicht gerne uber schwer, aber mehr uber stabil und mit lange lebensdauer.

Mit dein grosse wurde ich ein L nimmen. 

Die Entourage ist super agil, und eignet sich um spielerisch zu fahren. Manual hier, whip dort....Die 170mm federweg fuhlt sich aber an wie viel mehr. 
Operator ist in meine augen nur wann du rennen fahrt, oft in der alpen bist und dein heim trails dicke fette steinen haben. 



Enginejunk schrieb:


> ein Kona MUSS schwer sein... hab noch nie so einen stabilen rahmen gesehen der auch mal heftige einschläge klaglos wegsteckt...
> 
> bin selber grad am überlegen, entourage oder operator.
> beim entourage stört mich das "nur" 170mm Federweg...
> ...


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2012)

process hatte ich kurz als ersatz für mein pitch überlegt, aber das wird dann noch schwerer. sitzwinkel fand ich aber angenehmer (fahre das pitch mit 160er lyrik).


----------



## Stinkstiefel (14. Dezember 2012)

Gerade beim stöbern auf der Kona Website entdeckt: http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=explosif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2012)

der knick *grrr*


----------



## Fl!p (20. Februar 2013)

Ich möchte nur wissen, ob das ein fake ist:


----------



## KonaEurope (20. Februar 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur wissen, ob das ein fake ist:



Nein. 

Ist Connor Fearons' Proto Supreme Operator Carbon. 

Einer von 3 in der welt. Die andere 2 sind mit designers Chris Mandell und Jack Russel (jep. so bekannt das sie ein hund nach ihn vernannt haben). 

Carbon front triangle. 64er headangle, alu heck mit 157mm hinter achs breite. 

Mehr ist noch nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Februar 2013)

alter schwede.... das schaut genial aus! 

aber der winkel von der hinterbauwippe, funktioniert das so? 
ich meine nur, das sieht halt sehr komisch aus.... 

aber wenn es geht, dann freue ich mich auf neue bikes von KONA. 

p.s.: habt ihr noch das "Bikes for Africa" programm? 
meine dame würde gern mal etwas mehr darüber wissen... 


grüsse, patrick


----------



## Fl!p (20. Februar 2013)

Eine Alu-Version in schwarz wäre auch gut.


----------



## ketis (20. Februar 2013)

Lebenslange Garantie auf csrbon von Kona geplant?


----------



## Fl!p (21. Februar 2013)

Das dürfte schwer weden mit der Garantie.

Hier ein Link zu den Bösen Buben die den Prototypen abgelichtet haben und noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## dinamo79 (22. Februar 2013)

Der Carbon Prototyp vom Operator ist der Hammer - selbst im pornicious long travel Thread, in dem Kona's traditionell eher "kritisch"  beäugt werden, kommt es sehr gut an.

Hoffe wie fl!p ebenfalls auf eine erschwingliche Alu-Version, die dann nächstes Jahr meinen 12er Operator ablösen bzw. ergänzen könnte


----------



## KonaEurope (22. Februar 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> alter schwede.... das schaut genial aus!
> 
> aber der winkel von der hinterbauwippe, funktioniert das so?
> ich meine nur, das sieht halt sehr komisch aus....
> ...




Hi Patrick, 

Africa bike project lauft noch immer. 

Es funktioniert so:

Ein gutes zweck meldet sich bei uns, mit ein project und anfrage fur x stuckzahl bikes. Das wird dan beurteilt ok gegeben und organisiert. 



Weitere details uber 2014-er kann ich noch nicht geben. Der Carbon Operator ist ein reines Race machine. Naturlich wird der Heinrich Hobby Fahrer nie vergessen. 

Neben der coole Mid Season 650b Kona Explosif, kommt in ein paar monaten noch was neues / andere Mid Season modell...und ich hab schon eins in ruckstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (22. Februar 2013)

Wir dann der "Heinrich Hobby Fahrer" auch die 157mm HR Nabe "ertragen" müssen? Dann müsste ich mir wieder einen neuen Laufradsatz aufbauen...
Ich finde die 157mm nicht notwendig. Eine neue kurbel braucht man dann ja auch.


----------



## flowcountry (22. Februar 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Wir dann der "Heinrich Hobby Fahrer" auch die 157mm HR Nabe "ertragen" müssen? Dann müsste ich mir wieder einen neuen Laufradsatz aufbauen...
> Ich finde die 157mm nicht notwendig. Eine neue kurbel braucht man dann ja auch.



Nene, ganz so schlimm ist das alles zum Glück nicht.

Die Kurbel ist eine normale 83er, nur ist es halt ein Pressfit Innenlager.
Und falls du schon einen 150mm Radsatz besitzt kannste den bestimmt ohne Probleme auf 157mm aufrüsten. Das ist das gleiche wie bei 135mm und 142mm - da sint einfach auf jeder seite der Nabe 3mm im Rahmen "geführt".


----------



## ckingpin (15. März 2013)

wow, das würde mir gefallen: http://cog.konaworld.com/archives/15775


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2013)

allerdings.


----------



## ckingpin (15. März 2013)

ich finde das echt blöd ;-)
wollte ich mir doch nach dem diesjährigen Big Kahuna erst mal kein weiteres Bike mehr kaufen, aber das weckt ja nur "haben-will-"Begehrlichkeiten... 
hat jemand schon deutsche Infos irgendwo gefunden (Preis, Gewicht...)


----------



## KonaEurope (15. März 2013)

Also gewicht info muss noch ein bisschen warten, da ich der rahmen noch nicht hier hab, aber mann kann schon pre orders machen bei dein Kona handler. 
Stuckzahl ist limitiert, VK preis ist â¬ 1599 fur rahmen mit gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harandre (16. März 2013)

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen zum Explosif 27,5. Entschuldigt, falls sie schon an anderer Stelle beantwortet wurden:

Ab wann wird es hier (in D) voraussichtlich verfügbar sein?
Wie sind denn Gewicht vom Rahmen und Komplettbike?
Welche Reifenbreite passt in den Hinterbau?
Wie groß ist der Sattelstützendurchmeser?
Gibt es die 142 Ausfallenden zum Nachrüsten?

Vielen Dank schonmal für den Support.


----------



## harandre (16. März 2013)

Hab gerade im mtbr schon ein paar Infos gefunden; für alle die es auch interessiert:



harandre schrieb:


> Wie sind denn Gewicht vom Rahmen und Komplettbike?
> *Rahmen: ca 2,6kg Komplettbike: ca 12,8kg
> * Welche Reifenbreite passt in den Hinterbau?
> *2,35 HansDampf passen wohl knapp rein
> ...



Wird eigentlich der Rahmen in Deutschland auch einzeln erhältlich sein und wenn ja zu welchem Preis?


----------



## KonaEurope (18. März 2013)

harandre schrieb:


> Hab gerade im mtbr schon ein paar Infos gefunden; für alle die es auch interessiert:
> 
> 
> 
> Wird eigentlich der Rahmen in Deutschland auch einzeln erhältlich sein und wenn ja zu welchem Preis?




Rahmen ist nicht einzeln erhaltlich, das komplett rad ist auf lager in EU!

Der 142 ausfallenden sind auch in EU verfugbar.


----------



## Steve Style (31. März 2013)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein 2013er Unit zuzulegen. Bin bislang überzeugter 26er-Fahrer gewesen, aber man kann ja auch mal über seinen Schatten springen.

Zur Frage: Bin 1,84m und früher immer bestens mit den 19 Zoll Rahmen zurecht gekommen. Habe irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass man bei den 29er eventuell rahmentechnisch downsizen sollte. Ist dem so? 

Beim 18 Zoll beträgt der Sitzwinkel 74 statt 73 Grad, was ich schon mal sexy finde. 

Eigentlich mag ich tendenziell eher kleinere Rahmen, wobei ich das Unit nicht für härtes Gelände brauche, sondern mehr zum Feldweg-/Straße-Training und da könnte das 19 Zoll eventuell geeigneter sein. 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und noch schöne Ostern.


----------



## NoStyle (4. April 2013)

Hier scheint ein neuer Kona-Prototyp am Start zu sein, vermutlich für 2014: Neue Hinterbau-Anlenkung und eventuell 650B??? Schaut jedenfalls sehr vielversprechend aus ...






Hier in Aktion:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RavVg52NKE4"]VOTE for Sandy Ridge - BELL Built Grant - 2013 Oregon Enduro Finals - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## KonaEurope (8. April 2013)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein 2013er Unit zuzulegen. Bin bislang überzeugter 26er-Fahrer gewesen, aber man kann ja auch mal über seinen Schatten springen.
> 
> Zur Frage: Bin 1,84m und früher immer bestens mit den 19 Zoll Rahmen zurecht gekommen. Habe irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass man bei den 29er eventuell rahmentechnisch downsizen sollte. Ist dem so?
> 
> ...




Rahmen grosse ist nicht abhangig von laufrad grosse, wichtig ist das dein sattel hoch genug steht, ohne die sattelstutze bis am ende aus der rahmen zu ziehen und das dein 'Reach' bzw oberrohrlange passt bei dein oberkorper lange. Mit 184cm wurde ich generell ein 19'' empfehlen, aber dein lokale Kona handler kann dir da besser ein empfehlung geben.


----------



## KonaEurope (8. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hier scheint ein neuer Kona-Prototyp am Start zu sein, vermutlich für 2014: Neue Hinterbau-Anlenkung und eventuell 650B??? Schaut jedenfalls sehr vielversprechend aus ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No comment!



Einzige was ich sagen kann, ist das wir im moment verschiedene Prototypen intensiv ins gelande testen.


----------



## Steve Style (8. April 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Rahmen grosse ist nicht abhangig von laufrad grosse, wichtig ist das dein sattel hoch genug steht, ohne die sattelstutze bis am ende aus der rahmen zu ziehen und das dein 'Reach' bzw oberrohrlange passt bei dein oberkorper lange. Mit 184cm wurde ich generell ein 19'' empfehlen, aber dein lokale Kona handler kann dir da besser ein empfehlung geben.



Danke für die Antwort. Wir sind auch bei 19" rausgekommen. Das wird es auch werden.


----------



## ckingpin (9. April 2013)

ich hätte zum Rove Ti eine Frage: wie verhält sich das Ti im Vergleich zum Major Jake? 
Sprich, ist das Rove eher komfortabler, bequemer und "einfacher" im Vergleich zum Major Jake oder sind sie eher "ähnlich"?
Ich frage deshalb, weil es für beide ja einen Rahmen mit Gabel gibt - der eine aus Titan (ist der wirklich aus Tennessee?) und der andere komplett aus Carbon.
Gibt es inzwischen Gewichtsangaben von beiden?

Besten Dank vorab!
Gruß C+


----------



## KonaEurope (10. April 2013)

ckingpin schrieb:


> ich hätte zum Rove Ti eine Frage: wie verhält sich das Ti im Vergleich zum Major Jake?
> Sprich, ist das Rove eher komfortabler, bequemer und "einfacher" im Vergleich zum Major Jake oder sind sie eher "ähnlich"?
> Ich frage deshalb, weil es für beide ja einen Rahmen mit Gabel gibt - der eine aus Titan (ist der wirklich aus Tennessee?) und der andere komplett aus Carbon.
> Gibt es inzwischen Gewichtsangaben von beiden?
> ...




Hi

Rahmen sind noch nicht da, also noch kein gewichtsangaben. 

Major Jake ist wirklich mehr Race CX bike, weil der Rove mehr ein allzwecksrad ist. CX, Urlaub, Ultra Deluxe Commuter. 
Auch hat der Rove mehr clearance fur breite reifen, also comfort auch dort. 

Rove Ti ist ein Lynskey made rahmen aus der USA, nach Kona Geometry und qualitätstandart. Der Rahmen kommt mit ohne gabel.
Der Gabel wie montiert auf unsere showbike (Designer Doug Lafavor's eigenes) ist ein Whiskey Parts fork.  http://whiskyparts.co


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ckingpin (23. April 2013)

Hi again,

gibt es weitere Bilder und Information zum Super Jake?


----------



## Fl!p (23. April 2013)

ckingpin schrieb:


> Hi again,
> 
> gibt es weitere Bilder und Information zum Super Jake?



Ja, da hat jemand was im 2014er Sneakpeak Thread gefunden:



ckingpin schrieb:


> dieses Modell finde ich auch ziemlich gut:
> http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...rator-disc-super-jake-sea-otter-2013-37128/17


----------

